# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Soundbrenner Pulse, wearable device for musicians, Soundbrenner Ltd., Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Website - soundbrenner.com

youtube.com/soundbrenner

facebook.com/soundbrenner

twitter.com/soundbrenner

linkedin.com/company/soundbrenner

Founder and CEO - Florian Simmendinger

"Soundbrenner Pulse: Wearable Device For Musicians" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the world's first wearable device for musicians: Soundbrenner Pulse 

Published on Mar 31, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wearable metronome keeps a silent haptic beat"
Soundbrenner Pulse is a wearable, watch-like device that uses haptic feedback to keep a pulsing beat on your skin.

by Michelle Starr
March 31, 2015

----------

